# Ice anglers: do you understand this commercial?



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The guy parks his SUV on land. Walks out unto the frozen lake, drills his hole, and sets his tip-up.

He then, walks back across the lake to his SUV and hunkers down. He watches his tip-up with binoculars. The tip-up flag goes up and he sits there. He finally slowly leaves his SUV to check things out.

Very unrealistic in my opinion. What's your opinion?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m not an ice angler but I dont think any of those Matthew McConaughey/Lincoln ads are supposed to make any sense. They’re so stupid that they’ve been lampooned on SNL.

https://digg.com/video/jim-carey-snl-mcconaughey-lincoln-ad-parody


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Very realistic.

You must be within a certain distance but you can be in your vehicle if it is close enough. Are you saying the time he takes to respond is unrealistic or where he is?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Very realistic.


Why? There appeared to be much more than the 12" of ice recommended for safe vehicle travel on ice? I would have parked my vehicle very close to my tip-up.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Why? There appeared to be much more than the 12" of ice recommended for safe vehicle travel on ice? I would have parked my vehicle very close to my tip-up.


Just because you can does not mean you always want to. I always thought the purpose of a tipup was being able to be a distance from the hole and still be alerted.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Just because you can does not mean you always want to.


It depends if you want to catch fish or not.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

It's just one of many commercials I don't understand. Not sure what the Andy Griffith theme has to do with it either.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought his parking angle left a lot to be desired. If I was going to sit in the car and watch from a distance I want to be comfortable, not setting in the back and having to turn my head.

He's probably stiff from setting like that and it takes a while to get everything moving.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> What's your opinion?


I never wanted fish bad enough to break ice to get them. 



painterswife said:


> I always thought the purpose of a tipup was being able to be a distance from the hole and still be alerted.


It's only purpose it to let you know you got a bite without having to hold the pole.
The fisherman should be close enough to react quickly.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just another ford motor company ad for a to expencive SUV.
I agree with the cutting a hole in the ice for fish.
They sell fish in stores in the winter when the water is hard.


 Al


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why bother making another movie at all when you can get the same money for a few short segments that try to leave enough "artistic interpretation" to remain relevant for a long period as well as sell cars?

My initial thought was how he would explain the fish smell inside of his wife's new 60K Lincoln.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This entire movie likely costs less than the Lincoln.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

and this is much more entertaining.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In my youth Biglake Alaska sometimes got as much is 20 feet thick
Yet every year people managed to find one or two thin spots in the ice and put a truck on the bottom of the lake. 
I suspect some people wouldn’t want to take a lot of chances with her new $60,000 vehicle


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You know what some people live aslow and deliberate life. 
Some savor every moment


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My insurance becomes null and void once I leave dry land for ice.
this had to cost a bunch in recovery fees and fines for polleting the lake.






This one in Wisconsin.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They gave a price tag for this one. 
36,000 in recovery fee. 






 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

One has to wonder though - if you can afford a SUV like that wouldn't you have something better then a hand auger?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> This entire movie likely costs less than the Lincoln.


Lol great movie


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Micheal said:


> One has to wonder though - if you can afford a SUV like that wouldn't you have something better then a hand auger?


Lol. Maybe that’s why he couldn’t ?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have no problem with leaving your SUV or truck parked on land while you're icefishing. In that case, you take walk, take a wheeler, or take a snowmobile out to your icefishing spot(s). You might even take a sled with a tent and heater out to icefishing spot.

I have never, NEVER, seen anyone icefish from his vehicle that was parked on land.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I have no problem with leaving your SUV or truck parked on land while you're icefishing. In that case, you take walk, take a wheeler, or take a snowmobile out to your icefishing spot(s). You might even take a sled with a tent and heater out to icefishing spot.
> 
> I have never, NEVER, seen anyone icefish from his vehicle that was parked on land.


Yet not unheard of. https://hotspotoutdoors.com/forums/topic/54239-fishing-and-watching-tip-ups-out-of-a-vehicle/


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://fishingminnesota.com/forums...from-shore-with-tip-ups-anbody-know-the-regs/

"Posted December 13, 2006


I have a cabin "up north" of Duluth, and *I like to set out a couple of tip-ups and watch them from shore or in the cabin as I work on projects around the place.* I looked in the regulations and couldnt finding any real definition of an "unattended line" I usually run out and check them about every 15 minutes or so. Any idea what the legality of this is? I assume that I am about 150 feet from the tip-ups when I am in the cabin? Any information of MN or WI regs on this would be much appreciated.

"Page 58 of the MN regs book says you must be within 200 feet of your tip up. No other regs are given. I would guess that if you are up sitting in the cabin looking out the window and you are within 200 feet then you should be ok but a CO still may argue that you weren't paying attention to the lines but that is a point you could argue with him.

*I believe there is a product you can buy that attaches to your flag and once it is triggered it flashes at a sensor you put in your fish house or this case in your cabin and then a buzzer goes off.* This product may help to prove you were paying attention and you won't need your eyes on the flag all the time."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> And off we go.
> Googling furiously for arcane bits of information to support a position taken against someone disliked.
> Sad.


Google works because some won't believe if I tell them, my husband, an ice fisherman would use a tip up and sit at the campfire on shore. Proof works just fine even when found on google.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"For a few years I lived on St. Marys Lake south of Scottville in Mason County. A*ll of us put out our tipups in front of our picture windows and went back inside to watch the football game or whatever. The cottage was only 50' from shore and the dropoff was 20' off shore. *We had our tipups out most of every day and only took them in when we left home. The local CO would check us from his vehicle with binoculars and the only fishers freezing their butts were the tourist out in the open. There were never any problems. We also had a cage live box set into the ice to keep the fish live fresh a few days until somebody wanted one for supper. Bait was also free using small perch. This was a great system."

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/watching-tip-ups-through-glass.13892/


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.in-depthoutdoors.com/community/forums/topic/first-ice-trip-predictions/
"September 29, 2019 at 9:58 pm#1881580
Not that Im all that excited for things to freeze up but the last two years Ive chased flags during rifle season in central MN. Not much else to do up there after the deer are shot. *Set up a few tip ups on the weed line just off shore and sit by a fire on shore.* Very nice way to watch the end of the day. "


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We occasionally set tip ups out in front of our lake house, probably 100 yards from the door. Sit inside and watch football, by the fire, then run out there when one goes off; catch pike, bass and occasionally a brown trout. You want to hustle out there pretty quick so you can get a good hook set before they peel out too much line. 

I would never drive my own truck out on a frozen lake. People do it all the time, but not this kid, walk out and drag your gear on a sled. If it's a huge lake an ATV or snowmobile.

I'm betting that 30 second commercial was the closest Matthew has ever been to ice fishing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I can understand using tip-ups and watching them from the inside of your lakeshore cabin. I've done this from the comfort of parents cabin. But, to actually drive to a lake, and sit in your vehicle on land to watch your tip-ups with binoculars is really, really strange to me.

BTW, I have made campfires out on the lake to keep warm. No need to do that onshore.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Fishindude said:


> We occasionally set tip ups out in front of our lake house, probably 100 yards from the door. Sit inside and watch football, by the fire, then run out there when one goes off; catch pike, bass and occasionally a brown trout. You want to hustle out there pretty quick so you can get a good hook set before they peel out too much line.
> 
> I would never drive my own truck out on a frozen lake. People do it all the time, but not this kid, walk out and drag your gear on a sled. If it's a huge lake an ATV or snowmobile.
> 
> I'm betting that 30 second commercial was the closest Matthew has ever been to ice fishing.


I am surprised that the lakes even freeze over in a southern state like Indiana 

In most States that I am aware of, you cannot be more than 200 feet from your tip ups. Sitting in the cabin, 100 yards from your tip ups is illegal in Minnesota.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

In Wyoming you must be within 300 yards fo your tip up. You can up to 6 in the water if you have your name on each one. You can drive to many lakes but driving onto the lake is not always that easy or even smart.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am surprised that the lakes even freeze over in a southern state like Indiana
> 
> In most States that I am aware of, you cannot be more than 200 feet from your tip ups. Sitting in the cabin, 100 yards from your tip ups is illegal in Minnesota.


The lake house is in northern Michigan. I'm in northern IN and we get some ice fishing almost every year, not yet this winter, but we had two months of safe ice last winter.

Only thing I see in the regs is that the tip ups must be withing sight and attended to.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The tip-up goes off and he only walks very very slowly. That is what I do not understand. I would be running! Give the fish too much time and it will encircle every weed in the area and you will have a heck of a time.

The Andy Griffith music is curious - not sure how much ice fishing Goober and Barney did up in Mayberry NC!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am surprised that the lakes even freeze over in a southern state like Indiana
> 
> In most States that I am aware of, you cannot be more than 200 feet from your tip ups. Sitting in the cabin, 100 yards from your tip ups is illegal in Minnesota.


There you go with that southern stuff again. Hoosiers aren't in the south.
Our daughter lives just north of Fort Wayne and I give it to her all the time.

It is so cold there they have to break the smoke off of their chimney.
It is so cold there it is good news when someone gets a fever.
It is so cold there they leave the refrigerator door open at night to keep the pipes from freezing.
It is so cold there the lawyers have their hands in their own pockets.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I haven't ice fished for many years. but the rule was that you could not leave the tip ups unattended. there was no distance requirement, I believe.
that mainly was so that people could not set up and go to bed and check in the morning.
We had bells on the flag wire.and some of us had small flash lights that would go on when they became vertical. like a mercury switch..
limit of 3 lines in the water at one time.
I preferred to hand jig.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

He could have bought a very nice fish house for the price of that Lincoln no doubt. Plus, from the look of the commercial, he is sitting in the back without the vehicle running so he can't possibly be as warm has he could be in a simple pop-up fish house with a little heater. City Ice Fishermen?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Holly wood type. No clue how real ice fisher man do it.
Michigan Fishermen may use up to three tip-ups at one time. The devices must be marked with the name and address of the owner and must be under the immediate control of the angler; you can't set them, leave, and come back to check them later.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Last I checked in Illinois we can have a dozen trot lines and check them once a day. 
I think that’s about as close as I ever got.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My husband just relayed how in his 20s they would set up an entire line of tip ups then shine their headlights on them watching for them to trip. Only going out when one tripped.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Last I checked in Illinois we can have a dozen trot lines and check them once a day.
> I think that’s about as close as I ever got.


Do you need a permit and get taxed for each line or it is just a one time pay as you go?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Fishing license, that is both I think
What is it where you are at?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

When the sheriff fishes with us we use blasting caps since he can't be off duty all day during the week.
Since our ponds don't freeze we'll use jugs.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol
Things have changed a little ,I can remember in the six grade dad sending me to a hardware store to pick up dynamite so we could go fishing for a church fish fry.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Used hand gernades in Nam as we didn't have a bunch of time to fish either.

 Al


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> There you go with that southern stuff again. Hoosiers aren't in the south.
> Our daughter lives just north of Fort Wayne and I give it to her all the time.
> 
> It is so cold there they have to break the smoke off of their chimney.
> ...


I find it funny that someone is claiming Indiana is cold. Real cold is when your pee freezes before it hits the ground. Real cold is when the Jack Daniels freezes solid (ask CF).


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There's a difference between cold and real cold. Indiana can get cold, but not real cold. Northern areas get colder than the southern portion. A lot depends on the jet stream too. The last few years Indiana has been relatively warm, but some years it does get cold enough for water to freeze. However there is no place in Indiana or Ohio where I would trust ice enough to drive out on it, ever.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I lived in Carmel, Indiana for several years and my husband grew up outside of Indy. 
Very seldom did it get wickedly cold but it was always a horrible damp cold that would just sleep into your bones. I know I’d come back from hours at the barn and have to soak in a hot bath to warm up. weird thing about Indiana: it’s pretty much the histoplasmosis Capitol of the US. 
I spent hundreds of hours in winters there riding in an indoor arena with pooping birds in the rafters. The horses hooves churned it into the dust and we breathed it in. I used to get sick with what they thought was bronchitis every winter there. Found out later it was probably histoplasmosis. It left a spot on my lung. 
I love the dry cold of the mountain west.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve Lived in Alaska and in Illinois right in the middle just about the same latitude as in Indiana and Indianapolis
I will take a central Alaska winter over Illinois anytime. 
The problem is Illinois doesn’t get cold enough so it’s always wet and wet just seems way more miserable than cold


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m not an ice angler but I dont think any of those Matthew McConaughey/Lincoln ads are supposed to make any sense. They’re so stupid that they’ve been lampooned on SNL.
> 
> https://digg.com/video/jim-carey-snl-mcconaughey-lincoln-ad-parody


I think they are showing the comfort of the heater in the back of the vehicle...he sets the temp for 78 and it's warm enough to leave the back open while fishing in the warm back portion....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

brownegg said:


> I think they are showing the comfort of the heater in the back of the vehicle...he sets the temp for 78 and it's warm enough to leave the back open while fishing in the warm back portion....


It does that and it gets people talking  I think the advert succeded quite well.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> There's a difference between cold and real cold. Indiana can get cold, but not real cold. Northern areas get colder than the southern portion. A lot depends on the jet stream too. The last few years Indiana has been relatively warm, but some years it does get cold enough for water to freeze. However there is no place in Indiana or Ohio where I would trust ice enough to drive out on it, ever.


Big temperature and weather differences between northern and southern Indiana.
I wouldn't ever drive my vehicle on a lake either, but they say 12" of ice is safe for it. I've seen many a vehicle out on the lakes in northern IN during a real cold winter. We ice fish almost every year in the northern part of the state, but I owned a cabin in southern IN and it was a rare year that we could ice fish.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The ad may have caused a lot of talk but is only money well spent if they sell lincoln MKZ or what ever it is.

I have been to Michigans UP at our Deer camp on Big Bay DeNoc and there was 36 inches of Ice I was told but would not drive on the ice. 

You could hear pressure cracks standing on shore where there were no cars or trucks.
A big pop like a rifle shot then sounded like a semi runing down a rain wet road at speed.

Go out on the ice and find a 3 foot wide crack riught to the water.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As to being within X feet of your tip-ups or such... In New York according to the fishing guide (rules & regs) page 51; "The operator must be present when ice-fishing lines are in the water." 
So I'm guessing that ad was not shot in NY....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Micheal said:


> As to being within X feet of your tip-ups or such... In New York according to the fishing guide (rules & regs) page 51; "The operator must be present when ice-fishing lines are in the water."
> So I'm guessing that ad was not shot in NY....


It was shot in Canada.


T"advantage here is that tip-ups are ‘set and forget’, and you can place multiple tip-ups on a lake. Different lakes and areas have different limits on how many tip-ups you can set so be sure to research these before you set out on your trip to go ice fishing in Alberta"

https://travellakeland.ca/ice-fishing-alberta/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Micheal said:


> As to being within X feet of your tip-ups or such... In New York according to the fishing guide (rules & regs) page 51; "The operator must be present when ice-fishing lines are in the water."
> So I'm guessing that ad was not shot in NY....


lol...definitely have those mountains in NY. 
I read somewhere that it was shot at Upper Kananaskis lake. 
Wr’s neighborhood.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is how it's done....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just like Crazy Yoopers except no cooler of beer and brats roasting on a grill.
Y aI know they were in Wisconsin. the UP used to belong to Wisconsin.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Micheal said:


> One has to wonder though - if you can afford a SUV like that wouldn't you have something better then a hand auger?


Nope, most likely he needs the fish too since he spent their last dime on an overpriced vehicle!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If a guy with a brand new Lincoln is going ice fishing he likes to do things the old-fashioned way.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> Why? There appeared to be much more than the 12" of ice recommended for safe vehicle travel on ice? I would have parked my vehicle very close to my tip-up.


If the commercial showed him parking on the ice, sure enough some knucklehead would try it when the ice wasn’t thick enough, fall through and sue the car company because, “they did it in the commercial”.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

Snowfan said:


> It's just one of many commercials I don't understand. Not sure what the Andy Griffith theme has to do with it either.


The theme song is called "The Fishin' Hole".


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

SLFarmMI said:


> If the commercial showed him parking on the ice, sure enough some knucklehead would try it when the ice wasn’t thick enough, fall through and sue the car company because, “they did it in the commercial”.


Actually, driving on ice is fairly safe up north, if you know what you are doing. First, make sure the ice is thick enough (12" or more). Second, take caution of very large lakes like Lake of the Woods where wind may cause large ice separations that freeze over with thin ice - stick to the plowed ice roads. Third, watch out for spring fed lakes, lakes with streams running through, or late winter ice. And watch out for heavy snow and slush on the ice. In general, you watch what others are doing - if nobody else ever drives on the lake, it is not a good idea for you to start. If others drive out safely, you will probably be good as long as you still pay attention to conditions. Done it many times!

With all that in mind, I probably would not drive out on a lake from any state south of Wisconsin.


----------

